# Do Gas drops really work?



## chels_c2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have not done a lot of research about this yet. My ds, who is three and half weeks old, is very gassy. He is a laid back baby, so it doesn't seem to bother all the time. There are times when he is appears uncomfortable. Everyone is telling me to give him gas drops. Do they work?


----------



## spirit4ever (Nov 4, 2004)

The gas drops worked for us!


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

My dd was very gassy in the beginning as I had really bad overactive letdown. We used the Ovol gas drops(similar to mylicon, etc.) and they did nothing for her, though every baby is different. What did help was a homeopathic remedy called Cocyntal. It is made by Boiron. HTH


----------



## TeaLeaf (Jun 19, 2007)

gas drops didn't work for us at all. Before trying any of these, ask your ped though. I tried many things in order:

Probiotics; we're still taking those.

I changed my diet see to find the offender; to this day I'm careful about what I eat since I still BF. See http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t041200.asp

Gripe water; I used this one which had no sugar water in it http://www.coliccalm.com/gripe-water.htm

Chamomille tea; ped told me 2 oz per day but it could be different for your LO. Now I use a mix of Chamomille, catnip, ginger and peppermint tea to calm down his stomach and it seems to help; I stuck to 2oz of diluted tea per day.

Gas drops; no luck
Warm packs on the tummy; those helped especially at bed time.

I helped him move his legs often throughout the day; great when changing diapers to move things along. I also did tummy massages. The motion is an up-side-down U starting on the low right side of the baby's tummy, up and over to the right (his left) and down his low left side. That follows the bowels direction and helps gas move along.

Good luck.


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

Mylacon worked well for us - all of my babies are gassy and it takes a couple of weeks/months for them to get use to it. We also used Grip Water - which seemed to work well.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

I've always had good luck with mylicon drops.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

gas drops helped ds fart A LOT


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

My best friend used gripe water and it worked fantastic. I babysat for her a lot and this was the only thing that would work on the poor kid some nights.


----------



## foxtrot (Jan 27, 2008)

They didn't work for us at all. I know they did work for some friends though. They would just add it to every bottle. I nursed though so I wasn't as good about making sure DD got the drops with every feeding.


----------



## tomanola (Mar 30, 2008)

They didn't work for dd.

And when I did the research, I found out they are not better than a placebo: they worked for some babies, but the placebo did too, in a similar proportion. I guess the mother's attitude changes when she thinks she is doing something to improve the situation...

Here are a couple of the articles I found:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8...ubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9...ubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8...ubmed_RVDocSum


----------



## punkrockmomma (Jan 29, 2008)

We had the gassiest, cholicy baby, and nothing seemed to work. We tryed gripe water, gas drops, and Hylands homeopathic cholic tablets. She grew out of it though after 3 months old. It seems to be a really hit or miss thing. If you want to try gripe water, there are some great recipes online, just do a search on gripe water recipes. I found recipes with the same ingredients as the store bought stuff, and it's a lot cheaper. It's basically just a tea. I think the gripe water could have worked if I could have gotten my bf daughter to take it in bottle. Oh well. Good Luck!


----------



## riverside knitter (Jun 26, 2007)

Gas drops were pure magic for us.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I know that the same medicine that's in infant gas drops in adult proportions works for me.

sometimes i would take gas x before nursing ds to see if that would help, maybe pass through my milk


----------

